# Notebook Vergleich: Eure Meinung?



## FatalMistake (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Mein Vater will sich nen Lappi kaufen....

Anwendungsgebiete: Internet, Bilder, Filme, Musik. Keine Spiele!!

Preisbereich: max. 900 Euro.

Größe: 17 Zoll. muss nicht unbedingt mobil sein, da er nur zuhause genutzt wird.

Wenn möglich Markenhersteller.
Wir haben uns sschon ziemlich auf HP fixiert, da ich da einen 17ener für 700 Euro gefunden habe. Jetzt waren wir gerade bei einem Laden, der einen angeboten aht, für 900 euro. jetzt gerade finde ich bei einem anderen laden, den komplett gleichen Lappi, für 780 euro...
Naja...

Was würdet ihr mir bzw. meinem Vater empfehlen? HP? welchen? Acer? welchen?
So wie gesagt, oberste Schwerzgrenze sind 900 euro. mehr sind net wirklich nötig.

Betriebssystem is eig. egal. sollte aber Vista Home Premium sein.

Bei HP soll die Garantieabwicklung, besonders bei  Pavilion Modellen, ziemlich lange dauern und mühselig sein. kann mir das jemand bestätigen?

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen!

mfg
FatalMistake


----------



## Steffen (28. Januar 2009)

Also HP Notebooks im allgemeinen kann ich auch empfehlen. Bei uns in der Firma arbeiten einige mit einem HP Notebook und das sind solide und leistungsfähige Boliden. Support bei HP hab ich leider noch nicht selbst erlebt soll aber relativ gut sein. Also mit HP kannst im Grunde wirklich nichts falsch machen


----------



## Driver76 (29. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem Notebook. Ich habe dieses HP gefunden: HP Pavilion dv7-1150eg Entertainment Notebook-PC (FV060EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte

Naja das is so ein "all-rounder" damit kannste locker alles machen.
Und bei anderen Foren habe ich gesehen das die zufrieden waren mit preis leistung :]
Und ich habe noch ne frage zu dem notebook hat es blu-ray weil in der produkt demo war von bluray die rede ich wollte es nur bestätigt haben


----------



## FatalMistake (29. Januar 2009)

danke für eure antworten!
die nächste frage wäre dann, ob die kisten zum zocken auch gut wären, da ich mir dann vlt. den gleichen oder ähnlichen kaufen möchte!
gezockt wird dann halt, in niedriger auflösung und details: stalker cs und soc, cod4 und cod5. cs 1.6. far Cry 2 evtl.
sollte halt in der Mittagspause in der schule was zum tun sein....

Der HP Pavilion dv7-1150eg Entertainment Notebook-PC (FV060EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte sieht ja echt gut aus. und 900 euro...na gut etwas teurer, aber sicher gut. für 17 zoll und der hardware....

mfg


----------



## Driver76 (29. Januar 2009)

Zum zocken ist die gut, grafik karte is top core 2 duo 2x 2,4 ghz is auch richtig gut.
also cod kannste damit locker zocken cs 1.5 auch und far cry 2 sicherlich auch damit kannste locker anspruchs vollere spiele spielen wie das neue gta.

Nur so zur information, oben stand nicht zum spielen xD

PS.: du kannst ruhig die Grafik aufdrehen das notebook hält es aus


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2009)

mit der 9600m GT würden diese spiele sicher alle laufen. man sollte aber in erfahrung bringen, ob es DDR2 oder DDR3 grakaRAM is, denn die 96er mit nur DDR2 ist ein gutes stück langsamer.

insgesamt als anhaltspunkt: eine 8800GT oder ATI 3870 für desktop hat bei benchmarks ca. 50% mehr punkte als die 9600m GT mit DDR3.


----------



## Driver76 (29. Januar 2009)

das is ddr3, 9600 is der nachfolger von 8800


----------



## FatalMistake (29. Januar 2009)

ich sagte kein high end gaming!!! also keine 1680er Auflösung, kein 16x af und kein 8x aa...kein dx10 nix. wenn nötig zock ich stalker clear sky in 1024x768 auf low....xD
Die high end maschine steht e daheim...
aber so einen Lappi wäre fein für 700 kriegen....^^

Was für eine Hardware würde reichen zum zocken wie gerade beschrieben? wie siehts aus mit ner Intel GMA3100 oder der 4500HD von Intel? Geforce 9300? 9200? HD3430 (AMD)?
CPU? Intel Pentium Dual Core T3200? T5800?
2gb Ram mindestens i know...

Wie siehts aus mit einem 16 Zöller mit folgener HW: ---von MSI----
Pentium Dual Core T3200
2GB DDR2-RAM
HD3470 256-1024MB DDR2 Speicher
Vista Home Premium
---580 euro---

Wie gut könnte ich mit dem zocken? z.B. Stalker Clear Sky und CoD4.


mfg


----------



## el barto (29. Januar 2009)

Hab mir auch ein HP gekauft und war eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Verarbeitung Top und auch der Bildschirm. Leistung sowieso, war aber auch teuer als die von dir vorgeschlagenen. Leider waren die Lautsprecher kaputt. Mache also auch gleich meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem HP Support. 

Bisher alles mehr als unkompliziert. Angerufen, Fehler beschrieben, Daten durchgegeben... UPS holt morgen ab. Mal sehn wie lange die Reperatur dauert. Gesagt wurde mir absolutes max. seine 14 Werktage. 
Wenn ich es über Mindfactory abgewickelt hätte würde die Bearbeitung laut MF-Mitarbeiter 4-6 Wochen dauern und es wird nix abgeholt 

Also lieber direkt über HP.

Wenn es wieder da ist Melde ich mich noch einmal und erstatte bericht 

mfg el barto


----------



## FatalMistake (29. Januar 2009)

na dann drück ich die daumen! 
uns hat der verkäuferheini erklärt, dass bei den business geräten der service gaaanz toll ist und super geht, und dass bei den pavilion sich keiner meldet, keine RMA nummer am paket drauf steht usw...glaub ich eher net. was die net alles tun um kunden zu kriegen???!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Driver76 (29. Januar 2009)

Naja, service is bei den pavilon modelen eigentlich gut, so etwas kann öfters mal vorkommen da wir nicht die einzigen kunden sind  

Aber presi leistungs verhäötni sis klasse


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2009)

Driver76 schrieb:


> das is ddr3, 9600 is der nachfolger von 8800


meinst du das jetzt fürALLE 9600m? das ist nicht korrekt, es gibt nen haufen Nbooks mit ner 9600m GT, aber nur DDR2-grakaRAM.


wenn du aber sicher bist, dass genau DIESES Nbook bei der graka DDR3 hat, dann is ja gut.


@fatal mistake: is schon klar, es geht ja auch nicht um "high end", aber selbst die 9600m GT ist halt immer noch deutlich schwächer als ne 8800GT, auf der so was wie cod5 zwar noch gut auch bei höheren details läuft, aber zB far Cry 2 nicht mehr auf hohen details. d.h. far cry2 wird mit ner 9600m GT noch gut gehen, aber wenn du JETZT FC2 gern spielen würdest, dann kommen in den nächsten 2 jahren sicher weitere, anspruchsvollere games dazu, und dann wäre weniger als ne 9600m GT unklug...  mit ner nur 9200m oder so kannst du stalker, cod4, cod5 und erst recht far Cry 2 so ziemlich vergessen. und ne intel4500 is noch schlechter. und auch die 3470 is nicht dolle. 


bei HP werden die consumer-NBooks (pavillion) mies supportet, die "business" dafür umso besser.


----------



## Driver76 (29. Januar 2009)

Kann jz jmd meine frage beantworten ob es blu ray hat^^?

Naja, intel grfikkarten sind schlecht, die bekommen maximal gta san andreas auf mindest einstellung hin aber mehr is da nicht drinne.
Und ich bin mir sicher dass das Pavilion notebook DDR3 hat.
Und ich schätze ich kann spiele die in den nächsten 3 jahren rauskommen ich spielen kann


----------



## FatalMistake (29. Januar 2009)

ja toll dann müsste ich mir ja wieder einen high end kaufen...ich lebe jetzt...nicht in einem  jahr...xD
und angenommen es kommen echt harte titel die ich zocken will, auch unterwegs, dann stell ich die auflösung halt runter. is ja kein problem oder???
angenommen 1024er Auflösung Stalker CS. was für eine Grafikkarte würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Und bitte einen Komm. zu dem Lappi den ich da gepostet habe.

mfg


----------



## Driver76 (29. Januar 2009)

1. Mach dir keine sorgen der pc is gut genug mach einfach tiefere auflösung was so wieso nicht der fall ist da dieses notebook für die nächsten 2 jahre gut ausgestattet ist. Momentan findest du kein besseres notebook für unter 1000 euro.

2.Welches Lappie haste gepostet ich kann kein sehen


----------



## FatalMistake (29. Januar 2009)

aufgeschrieben und ein bild^^ Post 8 und 10.

ich bin keiner von denen, die an jedem ort und an jeder zeit volle leistung brauchen...ich brauch meinen genauso für internet musik filme und selten für spiele. und wenn ic hwas zocke muss es nicht das beste und brillianteste bild sein...


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2009)

die grafikkarte is wie schon gesagt viel zu schwach, also die 3470. damit wirst du neuere spiele selbst in low kaum mehr gut spielen können, erst recht nicht ein spiel, das in nem jahr rauskommt und das du gern spielen würdest. zB das schon etwas ältere FEAR läuft da in nur 800x600 und mittleren details auf ca. 45FPS, auf 1024x768 mit 15fps... da kannst du dir denken, wie dann aktuellere oder kommende spiele laufen werden.

nimm doch in gottes namen  das mit der 9600m GT. "high end" ist auch die noch lange nicht, aber die muss es schon sein, wenn du nicht in nem jahr heulend rumsitzen willst, weil far cry 3 nicht mal auf 320x240 in low läuft


----------



## FatalMistake (29. Januar 2009)

OMFG
das wird aber wieder teuer... 
hätt da noch was auf DiTech Computer
mit ner 9600gt 512mb und pentium dc t3200 knapp 800 euro wenn ich es konfiguriere...
780 ohne wlan...und nur 120gb festplatte...obwohl is auch genug.

mal abgesehn davon ob fc3 rauskommt und ich mir überhaupt solche hardwarefresser kaufe..und am laptop zocken will!! für harte brocken is ja noch immer der standrechner da...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Driver76 (29. Januar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> OMFG
> das wird aber wieder teuer...
> hätt da noch was auf DiTech Computer
> mit ner 9600gt 512mb und pentium dc t3200 knapp 800 euro wenn ich es konfiguriere...
> ...



Das klingt als ob wir dich zwingen würden aber intel grafikkarten sind KEINE grafikkarten mit den kann man nicht mal cs 1.6 zocken =p
Naja, was willste haben EIN GUTES NOTEBOOK oder EIN SCHLETCHES DAS EIN JAHR hält... Naja wenn es für dich zu teuer ist spar einfach weiter schließlich von nichts kommt auch nichts ne 
Un dein notebook ohne w-lan das is bestimmt schlecht wenn schon ein asus eee pc 701 es hat wenn du wirklich preisgüntsig rauskommst hol dir ein netbook das is mobil und gut zum arbeiten u. Internet... Es könnte sogar eventuell cs 1.5 spielen. Naja jz zum preis 200 euro is nicht viel..


Und das notebook für 720 ist voll die abzocke... alter core 2 duo und 2gb ram is wenig... man kriegt schon mehr für das geld


----------



## FatalMistake (29. Januar 2009)

wlan is kein problem...hab noch nen stick rumliegen 
naja cs sollte schon gehn...hat jeder in der schule und wird auch immer gezockt wenn man irgendwo 4 leute rumsitzen sieht und schon vom unteren stock den flashbang hört...

naja diskutiert mal schön weiter...bis morgen in der früh. ich geh mal schlafen.
cya


----------



## Driver76 (29. Januar 2009)

Gute nacht  Naja glaub mir ich will mai auch das hp kaufen, obwohl es sehr stark an meine schmerz granze geht


----------



## FatalMistake (31. Januar 2009)

wie siehts mit dem aus? vermutlich bremst wieder die CPU die Grafik aus....
oder?
15,4" Notebook dimotion FastBook F4E3, WXGA TFT

welche CPU wäre denn in Verbindung mit der 9600GT gut? reicht der T3200?


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (31. Januar 2009)

ist zwar ganz gut, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie es um Verarbeitung, Akkulaufzeit und Support steht. würde dir eher dann zum MSI EX623 raten.
Ist etwas ausgeglichener (schwächere Grafik, stärkere CPU) und krass gezockt werden soll ja nicht, also gut ausreichend für deine bedürfnisse


----------



## SandR+ (31. Januar 2009)

2x2gig als CPU reicht für die 8700/9600 alle mal aus..

beim Notebook Bremst dich eigentlich IMMER die Grafikkarte aus.

hier mal eine Vergleichsliste:
Notebookcheck: Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste


----------



## FatalMistake (31. Januar 2009)

ja der sieht doch auch gut aus! aber die preise bei geizhals sind leider für Deutschland...der erste in der Liste hat nach Österreich 25 Euro nachnahmegebühr!!
Das kostet der (glaub ich halt) gleiche in Österreich:
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS - Notebooks - MSI - EX623GS-T3443VHP

wie gut wäre der zum zocken? cod4 cs1.6 evtl. stalker...
keine unnötigen details notwendig, auch keine extreme auflösung...sollte nur dann flüssig spielbar sein.
wäre der dann was für mich?


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (31. Januar 2009)

Der reicht dicke für Cod 4 und CS 1.6, Stalker hab ich keine Erfahrung mit...
Selbst CoD 5 sollte noch machbar sein, aber CoD 4 schätz ich läuft auch auf höherer Auflösung, damit hast du auf jeden Fall noch ne zeit lang Spaß, wenn mal neue gute Spiele rauskommen 
Aber beim ersten in der Liste gibts es doch das Notebook für 660€ oO
Edit: Oh, achso, hast bei der deutschen Liste geschaut, ist aber immer noch weit günstiger als Alternate, spricht ja nur der Service für Alternate, der ja wirklich Top sein soll, musst du im endeffekt wissen  (ich würds nicht tun, man muss ja sparen )


----------



## gdfan (31. Januar 2009)

Also. Ich habe hier ein Notebook mit T3200 und 9200M GS und Far Cry 2 läuft in low aber in 1280x800, COD 4 in mittel 1280x800, COD 5 in low 1280x800 und GTA 4 in ulra low. HL2DM, 1.6 und CSS laufen auf very high so mit 50 fps
Ich würde an deiner stelle das von HP nehmen. Das ist unegfähr vn der Grakaleistung 60% besser. Dann kanst du ja veergleichen. Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen
mfg
gdfan


----------



## Driver76 (1. Februar 2009)

Also das notebook mit 15 zoll kann ich nicht empfehlen weil 512 ram SEHR WENIG ist,

und bei msi wrid verarbeitung nicht gross geschrieben,,,,....


----------



## Driver76 (1. Februar 2009)

such mal auf der hpseite da wirste schonetwas passendes finden



ich bin nur beeiterd vom preileistuns verhältnis


----------



## FatalMistake (1. Februar 2009)

Driver76 schrieb:


> ich bin nur beeiterd vom preileistuns verhältnis


mann was soll das heißen??! bist du besoffen?! xD

wir werden wohl den 17 zöller, den ich schon gefunden habe für 700 euro, versuchen beim mediaMarkt in Klagenfurt zu bestellen. hoffen wir mal die kriegen ihn...

mfg


----------



## Driver76 (1. Februar 2009)

sry, meine tastatur ist schrot jz benutze ich eine hn buhstaben.....


----------



## FatalMistake (1. Februar 2009)

das sieht voll  aus! 
mfg


----------



## FatalMistake (2. Februar 2009)

abend
hab heute bei einem freund auf dem laptop far cry 2 gezockt...mit AMD HD3450! flüssig, zwar in niedriger auflösung und details.
wenn ich jz einen kaufe mit hd3470 chip, warum soll der nicht mindestens 1 jahr durchhalten?

mfg


----------



## 1821984 (2. Februar 2009)

also ich kann bei meinem Laptop Crysis auf hoch spielen mit 1024x7.. Pixel

trotz Nvidia 8600 mit nur 256MB und Core 2 Dou mit 2x2,0Ghz. Also ich sehe da kein Problem warum Laoptop nicht auch lange mithalten können. Stalker in DX10 geht auch.


----------



## FatalMistake (2. Februar 2009)

wenn das wahr is, dann sollte glaub ich meiner hd3470 nix im wege stehn. weil ich glaub schon dass die um einiges besser dran is als die 8600.
und wie gesagt: es sollten keine stundenlagen hardcore lan partys damit gezockt werden, sondern ne stunde oder 2 in der woche in der schule, in lan evtl cs oder cod4. und stalker clear sky und far cry 2. und das hab ich heute gesehn dass das auf einer 3450 genauso läuft!!

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2009)

wenn dir FC2 in low AUFLÖSUNG und details reicht, dann kannst du es ja so lassen. ich find es nur irgendwie unsinnig, neue spiele mit ner graifk zu spielen, die aussieht wie ein 4 jahre altes game 

aber zB ein spiel wie GTA4 würde schon bei kleineren detail mehr abverlangen, ob DAS dann noch geht?


----------



## Driver76 (3. Februar 2009)

naja meiner meinung nach ist es unsinnig ein notebook zu kaufen das so grade noch AKTUELLE spiele schaft.. naja du wolltest damit spielen... in 1 jahr wirste nur noch alte spiele spielen können.. da die spiele sich von der grafik nur verbessern... 

(wenn du schon jetzt alle spiele i kleinen details spielst, was wird später sein?)


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (3. Februar 2009)

So seh ich das auch, deswegen würd ich zu ner 8600M GT/9500M GS oder sogar höher greifen, weil man auch in 3 Jahren noch "etwas" aktuellere Spiele überhaupt spielen kann


----------



## Driver76 (3. Februar 2009)

genau cih stimme mit master ein, ich würde es mir gut überlegen, spar doch einfach weiter, dann kannste ein besseres notebook kaufen...ich finde das sehr unklug oder kauf doch einfach einen pc..


naja jeder muss es selbst wissen...


----------



## FatalMistake (3. Februar 2009)

tja pc hab ich ja schon und der packt dezeit alles!! 

omg is das so schwer zu kapiern?  
es sollen darauf die gängigen Multiplayer Spiele gespielt werden. ic hglaub das wird auch in 10 Jahren noch CS 1.6 o.Ä. sein.
CoD4 geht auch noch, und Far Cry 2 auch.

Wenn ihr sagt ne 8600gt würds auch tun, dann schau ich wegen einem NB mit 8600gt!
wisst ihr was eines mit 8600gt kostet??! das geht weeeeiiit über mein eigentliches Preisziel hinaus...

mfg


----------



## FatalMistake (3. Februar 2009)

hab grad mit meinem Händler telefoniert...der hat mir, uach zum spielen, den hier empfohlen:
MSI Technology GmbH - innovation with style
kostet 720 euronen.
angepeilt waren max. 600....
aber von der HW glaub ich super oder?

mfg


----------



## gdfan (3. Februar 2009)

Graka hat nur DDR2 RAM


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2009)

gdfan schrieb:


> Graka hat nur DDR2 RAM


 
auf der gleichen site oben steht wiederum DDR3. 

und sebst nur DDR2: is natpürlich langsamer als die karte mit DDE3, aber immer noch rel. flott für den preis. wobei es auch schon für 750€ NBooks mit ner 9600m GT gibt (zumindest 15,4 zoll), die wäre schneller.


----------



## FatalMistake (3. Februar 2009)

naja, den 17er mit der 8600gt MSI Technology GmbH - innovation with style kauft sich jz mein dad...50 euro billiger als der HP und stärker..
würde mir eben auch gefallen. aber 17 zoll sind mir zu groß um ihn in die schule mit zu zerren.^^ und auch "nur" 720 euro sind mir für meine niedrigen ansprüche ein bisschen viel...
und einer mit 9600gt kostet bei dem händler über 850...
und ihr müsst bedenken:
als schüler hat man kein geld!! bin jz 16, krieg zu weihnachten und geburtstag geld...um mir den ansatzweise leisten zu können, müsste ich 3-4 jahre sparen, um mir den kleinen MSI mit HD3470 leisten zu können...

machen wir es so:
ich hab jz. ca 200 euro lagernd.^^
guckt um einen Lappi, für den meine Eltern max. 500 euro dazu zahlen müssten, mit dem ich aber trotzdem noch halbwegs zocken kann.

Bedenkt hierbei: ich kauf mir nicht immer gleich die neuesten Spiele!! zb. das neue GTA, von dem ihr alle schwärmt, lässt mich vollkommen kalt. intresiert mich net.
genausowie mit: crysis (warhead), bioshock, fallout 3, c&c, usw...sind alles spiele, die ich nie auf meinem Laptop spielen würde.

derzeit max. CS1.6, far cry 2 (hin und wieder) und stalker cs, um meinen freunden die Grafik demonstrieren zu können, weil die alle nOObs sind, die das net intressiert...

mfg

Beispiel:
http://www.msi-technology.de/index....at_no=135&cat2_no=&cat3_no=&prod_no=1677#menu
bei www.e-tec.at nur 655 Euro.
hat 9500gs. t3400. 4gb ram. 320gb hdd. 16". 2,7kg.


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (3. Februar 2009)

ja die 9500M GS entspricht ja auch einer 8600M GT, ist nur umgelabelt worden, hat nämlich die gleichen Eckdaten (Schader, Taktung...) 
Deshalb würd ich dir auch zu dem raten, weil es kann ja sein dass in nem Jahr ein Spiel rauskommt, was dich jucken würde, auf ner Lan zu spielen, oder generell irgendwie unterwegs, da haste einfach das  Gesamtpaket (vor allem mit Multimediaauslegung isses geil -> Subwoofer)


----------



## FatalMistake (3. Februar 2009)

also einen mit 9500gs würdest du auch empfehlen?
Der Preis? passt der? 655 euro?

glaubt ihr bei dem is das vista home premium 64bit dabei? wenn ja, könnte ich mir das irgendwie runterkopieren, damit ichs auf anderen Rechner auch installieren kann? ich weiß wohl, da steht "Recovery Version nur auf diesem System lauffähig" aber es kann ja sein, dass es trotzdem geht.

mfg


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (3. Februar 2009)

Joar der Preis ist gut, gibts ab 630 € (PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de , Irgendwie funktionieren bei mit die Buttons zum einfügen grad net o.O, bin zu faul das manuell zu machn... xD).
Wie gesagt, ist günstig, aber wird noch genug Leistung haben, wenn dus dir doch mal anders überlegst mit den Spielen


----------



## FatalMistake (3. Februar 2009)

M4$T3R CH13F schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ist günstig, aber wird noch genug Leistung haben, wenn dus dir doch mal anders überlegst mit den Spielen


soll das heißen, mit der hd3470 hätt ich auch genug?

na gut...mal mit der Bank (eltern^^) reden.

mfg und danke für eure Hilfe!! 

Michael


----------



## FatalMistake (3. Februar 2009)

und die CPU is da keine Bremse??^^


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (3. Februar 2009)

Nö, basiert wohl aufm Core2Duo-Kern nur halt mit weniger Cache (1mb).
Das mit der HD3470 hatten wir doch schon, das Lanpartyzeugs läuft zwar drauf, aber CoD 4 gabs vor 5 Jahren au noch net , also kanns sehr gut sein, dass da noch 1-2 Kracher kommen, die noch gern mehr Leistung hätten


----------



## FatalMistake (3. Februar 2009)

ok dann wäre die sache hiermit gegessen.^^
könnt ihr mir noch ma helfen?


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (3. Februar 2009)

Kla...sach an


----------



## FatalMistake (4. Februar 2009)

xD
wie kann man seine eltern dazu überreden, einem 500 euro rauszurücken?  
ich bemüh mich ja e mal ein zeugnis ohne fleck heimzubringen...^^
gibts da vlt. irgendwelche Sprüche die sie fressen? 

xD

mfg


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (4. Februar 2009)

Oh, ganz schlechtes Thema, also entweder du versuchst ihnen was als Gegenleistung anzubieten, oder hast gute Gründe für das Notebook 
Was anderes oder konkrete Tips fallen mir jetzt nicht ein...


----------



## FatalMistake (4. Februar 2009)

naja gründe hab ich keine die sie kapiern würden ...^^
naja entsprechene gegenleistungen...
fürs mist raustragen kann ich ja wohl kaum 20 euro verlagen oder? xD och gott da schuft ich lange....

naja werds schon durchkriegen. drückt mir die ..

mfg


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (4. Februar 2009)

Machen wir 
Du schaffst das schon, du bist Deutschland!


----------



## FatalMistake (4. Februar 2009)

Österreich; aber egal.


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (4. Februar 2009)

dann halt das 
kannst ja mal n paar Sätze hier im Forum lassen wenn dus druchkriegst und es dann da ist


----------



## FatalMistake (4. Februar 2009)

klaro
muss euch ja sagen wie gut damit zocken geht


----------



## Driver76 (4. Februar 2009)

geh zu der hin und sag:
BITTTE
das man in der schule gemoobt wird wenn es nicht über ********* kostet... was auch ledier stimmt aber sag soche sprüche...


----------



## FatalMistake (4. Februar 2009)

ne is mir auch schon gekommen, zieht bei denen net.^^ aber das is leider wahr was du sagst..."was nichts kostet ist auch nix wert"....leider.
aber wie man sieht bekommt man auch für unter 600 euro einen spieletauglichen Laptop zu kaufen. warum soll der schlechter sein als einer mit der gleichen hardware, nur weil am Deckel "Dell" draufsteht und halt statt 650 halt 1500 gekostet hat??!

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> aber wie man sieht bekommt man auch für unter 600 euro einen spieletauglichen Laptop zu kaufen. warum soll der schlechter sein als einer mit der gleichen hardware, nur weil am Deckel "Dell" draufsteht und halt statt 650 halt 1500 gekostet hat??!


 qualität auch von anderen teilen (boxen, tastatur, buchsenverarbeitung, klappenscharniere, material), haltbarkeit, stabilität, zuverlässigkeit, lüftung, lautstärke, support... 

warum sollte denn auch jemand den teureren kaufen, wenn er keinerlei vorteile hätte? zudem is zB dell keine marke, wo man nur für den namen mehr zahlt, weil die leute sagen "ohhh! ein dell!! wahnsinn!"


----------



## FatalMistake (4. Februar 2009)

ja toll...gehn aber auch kaputt oder?
und wieso sollte ein anderer (zb MSI) schlechter bei der Verarbeitung sein? meinst du dem fällt nach 5 mal auf und zu klappen der Monitor ab oder was?!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> ja toll...gehn aber auch kaputt oder?
> und wieso sollte ein anderer (zb MSI) schlechter bei der Verarbeitung sein? meinst du dem fällt nach 5 mal auf und zu klappen der Monitor ab oder was?!


 im zweifel eher als bei nem zB sony 

bei den billiggeräten wird halt gespart, wo es nur geht. es is ja nicht so, dass ein 1200€ lenovo genau identsich hergestellt wird mit gleichguten materialien usw. und die aus spaß einfach 600€ mehr verlangen... 

denk doch mal nach: auch zB acer bietet einmal rel. billige mit guter graka an, und gechzeitig doppelt so teure, die rein von CPU ud graka nicht besser sind. glabst du, die machen das einfach nur, weil die käufer der teureren geräte blöde sind? das hat logischerweise auch noch qualiative gründe, und auch zB das board is vlt. etwas besser, und das WLAN zuverlässiger, die tastatur für mind. 5 Mio anschläge spezifiziert und nicht nur für 500.000 usw usw

für "zu hause" is aber auch ein billiger gut genug, nur wenn der oft durch transport belastet wird, kann ein billiges halt sich eher mal verziehen, es brüche geben, die scharniere ausleiern usw usw - EHER, aber nicht "muss".


----------



## Driver76 (5. Februar 2009)

jA bei billigen dingen wird an sachen gespart wie verarbeitung meistens sind verlockende werte wie 4gb ram 500gb festplatte core 2 duo 17x 8,90 ghz xD aber boxen machste die musik etwas lauter rauscht es dann könnte die astatur quichten... naja ich will dich warnen bei msi wird verarbeitung nicht grossgeschrieben.. aber es gibt schlechteres naja wenn man dafür ne note geben sollte würde es ne 3-4 ABER ich weiss net ob es bei allen modellen es so is..


----------



## FatalMistake (5. Februar 2009)

ja da habt ihr sicher recht...^^
transportabel sollte meiner schon sein, der von meinen dad nur hin und wieder...also meistens zuhause.
und ob die tastatur quietsch oder net...naja.
im allgemeinen habt ihr logischerweise recht.

was für marken empfehlt ihm mir dann? HP? Acer?
Acer sind in dem Preisbereich wieder Grafikschwach...also max. 700 euro!! wenns geht 600...^^

DELL:
von denen bekomm ich wieder nix für 600 euro was auch spieletauglich wäre! 
warum meint dann dell, dass ne hd3450 eine starke grafikkarte ist??!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FatalMistake (5. Februar 2009)

guckt mal hier: ein dell studio 17, für meinen dad:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Driver76 (5. Februar 2009)

also such nach einem notebook mit core 2 duo und ner geforce grafikkarte... wenn es das hat dann ist es spielefähig und es is auch meistens gut^^dann musste nur sehen ram undfestplatte


----------



## FatalMistake (5. Februar 2009)

bitte mal den ansehen für meinen dad...der braucht KEINE geforce karte....

KOMISCH:
warum meinen die meisten bewerter des dell studio 15, dass die Grafikkarte HD3450 für Gelegenheitsspieler iO ist??!
ja gut derzeit aber auf Dauer...und später dann wird sie schwach.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:
			
		

> bitte mal den ansehen für meinen dad...der braucht KEINE geforce karte....


 ja, und was braucht er? ein dell für 700e is für office&co auf jeden fall immer passend.




> KOMISCH:
> warum meinen die meisten bewerter des dell studio 15, dass die Grafikkarte HD3450 für Gelegenheitsspieler iO ist??!
> ja gut derzeit aber auf Dauer...und später dann wird sie schwach.


 "gelegenheitsspieler" sind nicht die leute, die "gelegentlich" crysis auf high spielen, sondern eher leute, die vlt. mal ein 4 jahre altes budgetgame kaufen und es denen reicht. ne 9600m is ca. 3-4 mal schneller als ne 3450. und zwischen den beiden gibt es zur zeit an sich nix, die 9200/9300m is zB nicht besser als due 3450. d.h. entweder du nimmst was mit ner 3450 / 9200m, oder direkt ne 9600m. 


beispiele wurden hier genug genannt, ich hab jetzt keine lust mehr, nochmal bei preissuchsites nach NBokos mit ner 9600m zu suchen


----------



## FatalMistake (5. Februar 2009)

is klar ne...
aber ein dell mit 9600gt kostet wieder....
und ich will auch net crysis auf high zoggen, sondern gar net. und wenn, dann in 800x600. 

ich habe auch oft genug gesagt, dass ich derzeit und auch zukünftig nicht immer die aktuellsten spiele auf dem laptop spielen will. und wenn, tja dann schraub ich halt alle details und auflösung runter. kann ja gar net so schlimm sein oder?
Far Cry2 muss darauf ja net mit 100 fps laufen, reichen ja 30 oder 40. und dass in 1024x768 oÄ.

In summe:
darauf sollen bekannte und beliebte LAN Spiele gespielt; meistens Counter Strike 1.6, oder wenns mal sein muss Call of Duty 4. Die beiden müssen doch wohl laufen....

es ging mir wegen Dell eigentlich nur um die Verarbeitung der Serie, Studio 17 und Studio 15. Sind die auch so schlecht wie die billigen MSI? Die gleich viel kosten?

mfg


----------



## Driver76 (5. Februar 2009)

bei mediamarkt war ein wunderbarer gamer pc für 700 euro 9600 gt 1gb glöaub ich 320gb und 4gb ram also der sollte gut genug sein..


----------



## FatalMistake (5. Februar 2009)

ja aber herbboy meint die 9600gt is 3-4 mal schneller als die HD3450.

das problem is is eig. nur eines: der Hersteller.
wir hatten da ja schon ein MSI mit ner 9500gs...für 650 euro oder so...
dann habt ihr gemeint, da is die verarbeitung net so dolle. dell wäre besser. gut ich schau bei dell.
bei dell kostet ein nbook mit 9600gt weit über 1000 euro.
im preisbereich von 600 gibts nur die 3450.(Dell)

also was jetzt?

Qualität oder Leistung? MSI oder Dell?

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2009)

is deine wahl. beim MSI hast du halt die option, dass du - wenn du willst - dann doch mal neuere games spielen kannst. du behältst das teil ja sicher 3-4 jahre, und mit ner 3450 in 4 jahren nur ausschließlich spiele, die dann nicht neuer als 6-7 jahre alt sein dürfen, spielen können? bist du sicher, dass du damit dann glücklich wirst?


----------



## FatalMistake (6. Februar 2009)

tja dann nehm ich den MSI...^^
aber hab nur gemeint wegen der verarbeitung...war ja euer kritikpunkt.

Jedenfalls danke ich für eure HIlfe und Geduld!!  Danke Leute!

mfg


----------



## FatalMistake (8. Februar 2009)

also ein T3400 in Verbindung mit ner Geforce 9500gs würde passen? wäre ein T6400 oder stärker nicht besser?

mfg


----------



## 1821984 (8. Februar 2009)

Die alten Intel T2... bis T5.. sind meiner meinung nach überholt. Ich selbst hab nen T7300 und der ist auch schon nen Jahr alt. Wenn ich mir heut nen Laptop holen würde mit dem ich auch zocken will, dann müste da min. nen T8... drin sein!!! Wenn ich natürlich nich damit spielen will kann es auch nen T5... sein aber das sind alles auslaufmodelle bzw. restbestände die unteranderem bei Mediam. und so als Top Prozis verkauft werden und wenn die leute dann mal nen vergleich sehen bemerken sie erst, wie alt, langsam und leistungsschwach die sind.
Grad beim Laptop würd ich keine Kompromisse eingehen oder will man sich nach nem Jahr nen neues kaufen. Weniger. Beim Desktop kann man den Prozi usw. ja austauschen, was beim Laptop etwas schwieriger ist.


----------



## FatalMistake (8. Februar 2009)

tja, auf die Frage bin ich eben gekommen, weil es mal ein paar seiten vorher geheißen hat, dass bei einem lappi die cpu bei spielen weniger aussagekräftig is als die graka. es hies, dass immer die graka ausbremse.

mfg


----------



## 1821984 (8. Februar 2009)

Meistens ja aber man muss immer sehen, was man damit macht. Wenn ich Crysis spiele kann ich von der CPU und der Graka keine Höchstleistung fordern, weil beide hoffnungslos überfordert sind. Man muss das immer im verhältnis sehen. Es muss halt passen. Ne aktuelle Graka mit ner neuen CPU passt. Aber wenn ich lese das nen Intel T3... mit ner Nvidia 9600 GT verkauft wird, wird mir schlecht.
Ist genau das gleich wie beim Auto. Wenn ich im Golf 1 nen 1,8T einbaue rennt der motor zwar wie hölle aber der rest kommt nicht mit bzw. klar mit der leistung. Außer ich mach nen Komplettumbau aber das bei Laptop nich so toll.
Es bringt keinem was wenn die CPU so schnell ist, dass die Graka nicht mitkommt und umgekehrt auch nicht.

Vom geld her, naja ein Laptop benutzt man meistens ca. 3-4 Jahre egal welche preisklasse. Nur kann ich nicht von einem 500€ gerät verlangen, dass es die zeit genauso gut übersteht wie eines das doppelt oder dreimal soviel kostet.
Bei den günstigeren muss ich halt in kauf nehmen, dass vielleicht nach 2 Jahren der deckel nicht mehr so tollen halt hat oder das die Tastatur durch ist. Wohin ich bei einem teuren Gerät verlange, dass es das abkann. 
Von einem Dacia Logan kann ich auch nicht erwarten, dass der genauso verarbeitet ist wie ein 20000€ Auto!!!


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (8. Februar 2009)

Wie schon gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass die CPU die GPU ausbremsen wird....
1. kann man auch ne 9800GTX zu nem E6400 stecken und er wird rennen (auch unübertaktet)
2. ist die T3x00 mit einem C2D-Kern ausgestattet und hat lediglich weniger Cache
3. bringt es dir auch nicht allzuviel, wenn die CPU in 45nm gefertig ist, aber die gleiche TDP hat, dann wird auch der Stromverbrauchunterschied nicht so groß sein wie zwischen T- und P-Serie
4. Ist die 9500M GS eine (untere) Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte und ebenso ist der T3400 eine (untere) Mittelklasse-CPU


----------



## FatalMistake (8. Februar 2009)

aha.
alles mittelklasse...heist unterm strich was?
mittelklasse grafik? auflösung? AA? AF?

also ich werd mit dem t3400 und der 9500gs eine weile auskommen oder? 2-3 jahre hoffentlich...

mfg


----------



## 1821984 (8. Februar 2009)

Wenn man daddeln will gehts bei Nvidia erst min. ab einer 9600 GT los oder halt die älteren z.B. 8600 GT. Ab der 8 Reihe wird DX10 unterstützt.
Ach mein Intel T7300 ist mit 65nm gefertigt. Der T3400 ist nicht untere mittelklasse sondern alt genau wie der E2... beim Desktop. Und ein höherer Cache und FSB merkt man schon ganz gut. Die Taktzahl ist das, was weniger wichtig ist. Ob ich nun 2x2,0Ghz oder 2x2,4Ghz hab is völlig egal. Nur steht bei Mediamarkt und so kein FSB oder Cache.
Ein T3400 und ne 9500gs passen schon zusammen nur darfst du keine höhenflüge erwarten.
Man muss halt wissen was man will und wenn man daddeln will auch aktuelle games dann darf es min. ein Intel 8... und ne Nvidia 9600GT oder höher sein.
Mit deiner zusammenstellung wirst du z.B. bei Stalker Clear Sky ganz ganz schnell an die grenzen kommen.
Auflösung sollte bei max.1024x7.. Pixel liegen und die Detail ca. auf mittel unter umständen sogar DX9 und AA/AF würde ich ganz vergessen weil das leistung frist und die ist nichtmal für alle Details da. Ich drück das mal bischen hart aus aber umso weniger man erwartet umso mehr freut man sich was geht. Wenn es umgekehrt wär, wärst du enttäuscht.
Bei jedem Spiel verschieden. Stalker ist meiner meinung nach Leistungshungriger als Crysis aber CoD4 rennt wie hölle mit max. Details.


----------



## FatalMistake (8. Februar 2009)

ich hab jz halt 2 laptops, die zum besorgen wären:

1. der von meinem Vater:
muss 17" sein; wird zum Filme schaun, surfen, evtl. Bildbearbeitung und ACAD genutzt werden.
also keine unbedingte Grafikpower notwendig. 
und wegen der CPU weiß ich net. da wird ein T4200 reichen, oder?

2. Meiner:
15,4 bis 16"; schule. surfen, zocken.^^
ich hätt mir den geholt:
MSI Technology GmbH - innovation with style
der kostet nur 640 euro, bei nem laden in klagenfurt.
von der lesitung her wird er für meine ansprüche genügen.
CoD4, CS 1.6. evtl. Stalker CS, wenn mir fad wird. da er eben nur unterwegs (sprich schule) genutzt wird, braucht er kein High end Laptop zu sein. ich glaube der MSI würde für mich passen.

was meint ihr?


----------



## 1821984 (8. Februar 2009)

So einmal für dich kostet zwar 100€ mehr aber die würde ich auf jeden investieren!!!

Acer Aspire 6930G-584G32MN


----------



## FatalMistake (8. Februar 2009)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ein T3400 und ne 9500gs passen schon zusammen nur darfst du keine höhenflüge erwarten.
> Man muss halt wissen was man will und wenn man daddeln will auch aktuelle games dann darf es min. ein Intel 8... und ne Nvidia 9600GT oder höher sein.
> Mit deiner zusammenstellung wirst du z.B. bei Stalker Clear Sky ganz ganz schnell an die grenzen kommen.
> *Auflösung sollte bei max.1024x7.. Pixel liegen und die Detail ca. auf mittel unter umständen sogar DX9 und AA/AF würde ich ganz vergessen weil das leistung frist und die ist nichtmal für alle Details da.* Ich drück das mal bischen hart aus aber umso weniger man erwartet umso mehr freut man sich was geht. Wenn es umgekehrt wär, wärst du enttäuscht.
> Bei jedem Spiel verschieden. *Stalker ist meiner meinung nach Leistungshungriger als Crysis aber CoD4 rennt wie hölle mit max. Details.*



er trifft den nagel auf den kopf.
er hats kapiert.
ich brauch in der schule keine Full HD auflösung, kein was-weiß-ich-was fürn AA und AF Grad; ich will spielen wenn mir langweilig is. mehr nicht.
dass CoD4 läuft freut mich zu hörn  oder lesen...


----------



## FatalMistake (8. Februar 2009)

1821984 schrieb:


> So einmal für dich kostet zwar 100€ mehr aber die würde ich auf jeden investieren!!!
> 
> Acer Aspire 6930G-584G32MN


guck dir das ding mal an und sag mir was ich davon brauche. gar nix. das design wäre das einzige, was mich ansprechen würde. das wars schon wieder. brauch kein fingerprintreader und kein full HD, und kein kinofilmfreundliches display. 
der soll mobil sein und kein desktop ersatz! Filme in HD kann ich zuhause aufm Fernseher!
sry aber is so...

Klar würde mir der Acer gefallen mit dem allen drum und dran, aber da ich es nicht unbedingt brauche, werde ich nciht dafür bezahlen.
apropos zahlen: ich muss die ferien durch ackern damit ich zumindest 100 euro reinkriege!!

mfg


----------



## 1821984 (8. Februar 2009)

Mhhhh. Dann versuch mal die Aspire 5920G serie zu finden. Hab so einen und bin 100% zufrieden damit und hat auch nicht soviel überflüssiges zeuchs. 
-Intel T7300 2x2,0Ghz
-Nvidia 8600GS mit 256MB und Turbocache
-15,4 Zoll mit 8ms Reaktionszeit.

Sollte so um die 700€ liegen oder weniger. Aber andersrum kannst du dir auch das MSI holen und wenn es dir pertu nicht gefällt hast du 2 Wöchiges Rückgaberecht ohne begründung und dann machst du dir am besten dein eigenes Bild von der Qualität. Meine meinung ist rein Objektiv und nicht auf das reine Produkt gesehen. Und da du glaube ich noch schüler bist ist das mit dem Geld bei dir schon wichtig. Setzt dir auf jeden Fall ein max. Preis und schau dich um, was du dafür bekommen kannst. 
Bei mir hat das auch ein halbes jahr gedauert bis ich wuste, was ich für mein geld bekommen kann.

Und dieses ganze AA/AF zeugs ist bei einem 15 Zoll Laptop so wie so fürn Po weil man das auf den kleinen Bildschirm garnicht warnimmt außer, dass es aufeinmal ruckelt!!! Hab ich auch nie an. Zu denn Ati chips kann ich garnichts sagen. Hatte und hab noch keinen gesehen oder auf einem gespielt.


----------



## FatalMistake (8. Februar 2009)

jup schüler.
max. preis: so wenig wie möglich, aber trotzdem gute leistung. und das doch auf längere zeit. glaub mit ner 9500gs werd ich in einem jahr oder 2 jahren auch noch was zocken können.

ja das mit dem rückgaberecht is so eine sache. da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das in österreich auch so gehandhabt wird.
Der Laden, bei dem ich den MSI kaufen will, is der hier: E-TEC.at - Der Onlinehandel
vlt kennt ihn ja wer.
da muss ich sicher vorher noch mit denen das absprechen oder?


----------



## 1821984 (8. Februar 2009)

Jup da mach dich mal lieber nochmal schlau vorher aber nicht mit denen sprechen sondern mit deinen Eltern wenn du dich da nicht so auskennst. Weil Gesetz ist Gesetz und die stehen nunmal.


----------



## FatalMistake (8. Februar 2009)

ja gut werd ich machen.
Hoff ma mal das is in Ö auch so mit den 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht...
Was darf ich eig. in dieser Zeit alles mit dem Gerät machen? Das muss dann ja alles Originalzustand haben oder? eig. dürfte ich den nicht mal auspacken...oder?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> ja gut werd ich machen.
> Hoff ma mal das is in Ö auch so mit den 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht...


 informier dich halt, aber gesetze sind überall anders... evtl. gibt es in Ö gar kein rückgabeRECHT.



> Was darf ich eig. in dieser Zeit alles mit dem Gerät machen? Das muss dann ja alles Originalzustand haben oder? eig. dürfte ich den nicht mal auspacken...oder?


 de meisten shops berechnen nen kleinen nutzungsabschlag. zerreiss halt nix.


----------



## FatalMistake (8. Februar 2009)

was is der unterschied zwische der webcam mit LED und CCFL??! is bei Dell zu auswählen...das mit LED kostet nix mehr als das mit CCFL. was bedeutet das und was is besser?


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (8. Februar 2009)

Das ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

LED ist höherwertig, weil CCFL nur Beleuchtungsröhren sind und LED heller, gleichmäßiger leuchtet, dazu noch Strom und Platz spart...


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (8. Februar 2009)

Bezogen auf die Webcam passt wohl die Webcam für das Display mit CCFL-Beleuchtung nicht so einfach zu dem Gehäuse, wo das LED-Display Platz findet.


----------



## FatalMistake (9. Februar 2009)

ich kann bei der Konfiguration des Dell Studio 17 wählen:
Display:
17", WXGA+ CCFL TFT
                  LED TFT

Das mit LED kostet 80 euro mehr... was is der unterschied zu den CCFL?

und bei der Webcam das gleiche:
2MP CCFL
2MP LED...
?
Aber da mein Dad keine Webcam braucht, wirds von der webcam her egal sein.

Aber wegen dem Display? Zu was is das mit LED Beleuchtung besser? is es vlt. gleichmäßiger?

mfg

EDIT:
is da überhaupt ene Soundkarte drin?! da kann ich noch eine Soundkarte wählen...eine Sound Blaster Audigy ADVANCED HD Audio für 20 euro. standard is da >nicht inklusive<.... 
weiß da wer was dazu?


----------



## 1821984 (9. Februar 2009)

guten morgen!

Also eine LED ausleuchtung ist besser, weil das licht auf dem Display gleichmäßig bis in alle ecken ist (schau dir mal nen Sony Viao an). Bei einer normalen beleuchtung wirst du bemerken, das die ecken dunkler sind als die mitte. Ausserdem sind LED`s kontraststärker, was bei Spiegelnden Displays sehr wichtig ist!!!
Zu der soundkarte kann ich dir nichts sagen, vielleicht kannst du da dann mehr anschließen oder so.


----------



## FatalMistake (9. Februar 2009)

moin!
tja dann werd ich das meinem dad wohl sagen müssen...
und bei was merkt man das am stärksten? filme schaun?

ne das glaub ich net...er braucht ja nur die Lautsprecher, die ja soweiso verbaut sein  sollten.
mfg


----------



## 1821984 (9. Februar 2009)

Den unterschied merkt man nicht wirklich nur im direken vergleich!
Aber das stundenlange draufschauen strengt nicht so an, weil das Display heller, kontraststärker und gleichmaßig ausgeleuchtet ist.

folgen bei schlechter ausleuchtung sind Kopfschmerzen, müdigkeit usw.

Man sitzt ja beim Laptop relativ nah dran und da sollte man auf solche dinge achten!!!

Boxen sollte der Dell wohl haben nur sind vielleicht die einstellmöglichkeiten unterschiedlich wenn du die Soundkarte nimmst. Bei meinen kann ich auch Dolby Digital usw. einstellen was die sparversion von meinen nicht kann. Vielleicht wichtig oder vielleicht spielkram für dich oder deinem Dad


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (9. Februar 2009)

ich denke es handelt sich um eine kleine Extra-Steckkarte, die ist normal nicht inklusive, ein integrierter Soundchip tuts ja auch. Allerdings ist eben jener Soundchip bei einigen Notebooks nicht so gut und 20€ sind auch keine Unsumme. In Tests konnte ich nichts so den jeweiligen Soundchips finden...also musst du es selbst wissen^^


----------



## FatalMistake (9. Februar 2009)

ich hab da mal bei dell angerufen weils noch ein kleines problem wegen der zahlung gibt...die nehmen nur visa oder Mastercard, mein dad hat wieder irgend ne andre... murphys gesetz hat zugeschlagen...
die hotline is ne 0820...is die teuer?! zumindest sind das alles -nicht-deutschsprachige- leute, die man kaum versteht....aber sonst alles top 
Die schickt mir ne email mit Bankdaten und dem Studio 17 angebot, und die tel. nummer, damit wir das dann alles direkt bestellen können.

Mal sehn was dabei herauskommt...

Kann mir jemand etwas über diesen Unfallservice sagen? also das hab ich so verstanden, dass egal was mit dem gerät passiert, ob er runterfällt und das display hin is oder kaffee auf der Tastatur, der gratis abgeholt wird und alles gratis repariet wird. dafür zahlt man halt für 1 Jahr 60 euro...eine Überlegung wert?

mfg

WOW
email is schon da....


----------



## Driver76 (9. Februar 2009)

Ja, stimmt bei einer guten freundin is das Gllass mit Fanta umgekippt.. Die versicherung hat das notebook ersetzt... Naja du musst nachdenken ob du eher tolpatschig bist oder net^^


----------



## FatalMistake (9. Februar 2009)

so meine freunde!
Dell Studio 17 für 650 Euro wurde soeben bestellt!
Mal schaun wann er kommt...

Wollt ihr einen kleinen Test mit Bilder haben?

mfg


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (9. Februar 2009)

Och, ein Test kann nie schaden


----------



## 1821984 (9. Februar 2009)

Ja das mach doch mal. Würd mich mal interessieren, wie das mit Dell so klappt.


----------



## FatalMistake (9. Februar 2009)

gut 
was wollt ihr denn so an Ergebnissen haben?
SuperPi 1M und 32M?
3DMark06? 05? Vantage?
Spiele?


----------



## 1821984 (9. Februar 2009)

Serviceleistung, Qualität usw. Will mal wissen ob Dell wirklich so toll ist und ob der mehrpreis gerechtfertigt ist.
Spieleleistung würd mich mal am rande interessieren.


----------



## FatalMistake (9. Februar 2009)

naja ich poste ja 1000000 bilder...vom karton bis zum letzten IC...

Serive kann ich sagen:
Die Servicenummer geht nach Bratislava...naja.  sagen wir mal so ich will so gut wasauchimmerdiesprechen können, wie die Deutsch! 
Service war nett und einfach. bestellt wurde telefonisch...^^

Verarbeitung wird sich zeigen... die wird gleich durch einen Harcore Test gejagt...  Display aufzu aufzu aufzu...usw...wenns nach 100 Mal abbricht, dann is Dell PFUSCH! 

wieso aufpreis? 650 exkl. Versand. naja für so einen "schwachen" Laptop ja net so schlimm.

Es wird nur blöde wegen der Garantie...nur 1 JAHR! 2 oder 3 Jahre kosten wieder 100 euro mehr!! Auch sonst wird er keine Spielereien haben wie andre, zb Bluetooth oÄ. Braucht mein Dad ja sowieso net. Und wegen dem LED Display...hama auch net genommen. merkt man ja e net und stundenlang wird er net davor sitzen...^^

Ich werd mir das Gerät jedenfalls wenn er kommt gleich unter den Nagel reißen um ihn ein bisschen durchzutesten!  SuperPi 3DMark usw...^^

Ach ja Lieferzeit is immer abhängig von der Dauer bis zur Überweisung. Pauschal wird angegeben fast 1 MONAT!!! fast wie ein Auto... aber das hat die Dame mir dann gleich erklärt.

mfg


----------



## 1821984 (9. Februar 2009)

Und wir hier in Germany haben 2 jahre gewährleistung zum glück.
Teste auf jeden, ob die teile verbaut sind, die du bestellt hast.
Also ich komm ja aus dem Norden und wenn wir uns unterhalten würden, würde ich dich warscheinlich auch kaum verstehen aber solange man schreiben kann sind wir uns alle einig!

wegen der lieferzeit: laut der alten werbung wird das teil extra wegen dir gebaut! Das heist: der sachbearbeiter sagt das seinen Meister. Der Meister fährt 700km nach Russland ins lager. Dann schreit der nen Lehrling an und der läuft los und brauch nen dollmetcher. Der Dollmetcher brauch drei Tage bis der da ist. Und jetzt erst versteht der Lehrling den Meister. Der Lehrling läuft los und holt das Laptop ausm Lager und rennt zur Post aber die streikt, weil das Paket über umwege nach Deutschland kommt und deshaltb dauert das nen Monat.


----------



## FatalMistake (9. Februar 2009)

1821984 schrieb:


> Und wir hier in Germany haben 2 jahre gewährleistung zum glück.
> Teste auf jeden, ob die teile verbaut sind, die du bestellt hast.
> Also ich komm ja aus dem Norden und wenn wir uns unterhalten würden, würde ich dich warscheinlich auch kaum verstehen aber solange man schreiben kann sind wir uns alle einig!
> 
> wegen der lieferzeit: laut der alten werbung wird das teil extra wegen dir gebaut! Das heist: der sachbearbeiter sagt das seinen Meister. Der Meister fährt 700km nach Russland ins lager. Dann schreit der nen Lehrling an und der läuft los und brauch nen dollmetcher. Der Dollmetcher brauch drei Tage bis der da ist. Und jetzt erst versteht der Lehrling den Meister. Der Lehrling läuft los und holt das Laptop ausm Lager und rennt zur Post aber die streikt, weil das Paket über umwege nach Deutschland kommt und deshaltb dauert das nen Monat.


tja in Österreich ja auch 3 Jahre normalerweise...Aber Dell is sich da anscheinend zu schade dafür....xD
Wir warn mal in D auf besuch bei bekannten...wie die geredet haben, in ihrem Dialekt, hama kein Wort kapiert...wie aufm mars... aber das gleiche war bei ihnen wie wir uns unterhalten haben!!  gerechtigkeit muss sein...
das war in Koblenz...kennst?

das mit der Leifer zeit hört sich echt  an....    
geile idee!


----------



## 1821984 (9. Februar 2009)

Garantie und Gewährleistung sind zwei verschieden paar schuhe. Gewährleistung ist gesetz und Garantie ist vom Hersteller also im ernstfall erst schlau machen und dann die Minigun holen!


----------



## FatalMistake (9. Februar 2009)

aha. bitte um aufklärung


----------



## 1821984 (9. Februar 2009)

Bei der Gewährleistung wird vom Gesetztgeber festgelegt, wie lang der Hersteller für welche schäden aufkommen muss (verhandlungssache). Dieses wird dann meistens unter Kulanz abgetan. Bei der Herstellergarantie wird dir garantiert, dass das Gerät in dieser zeit (also 1Jahr) garantiert, dass nichts kaputt geht. In der Garantie ist der Hersteller zur beseitigung der mängel gezwungen von sich aus. Bei der Gewährleistung muss man sich ein bischen einigen. Also eine zusatzgarantie für einen geringen aufpreis kann ggf. später viel ärger sparen!
Ob das bei dir in Ö. auch so ist weis ich nicht. Andere Länder andere sitten!!!


----------



## FatalMistake (9. Februar 2009)

achso. naja hoff ma ma dass nix sein wird.

gn8 @ all!! thx für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2009)

1821984 schrieb:


> Bei der Gewährleistung wird vom Gesetztgeber festgelegt, wie lang der Hersteller für welche schäden aufkommen muss (verhandlungssache). Dieses wird dann meistens unter Kulanz abgetan.


 das ist nicht korrekt, 2 fehler:

- gewährleistung (GL) hat NICHTS mit dem hersteller zu tun (außer man kauft direkt beim hersteller  ). bei der GL muss der *HÄNDLER* dir 2 jahre lang ein funktionierendes gerät "garantieren", verschleißteile und abnutzung ausgenommen. und nach mehr als 6 monaten KANN der händler verlangen, dass der kunde beweisen muss, dass es ein produktionsverschuldeter fehler ist

- "kullanz" ist wieder was anderes. kullanz ist ein außerhalb deiner kundenrechte besonders entgegenkommendes verhalten. zB wenn die dir anstelle einer reparatur direkt ein neues, gleichwertiges gerät oder geld zurück anbieten, dann is das kullant. oder nen neuen akku kostenlos geben, obwohl der alte schon 12 monate alt ist und als verschleißteil an sich nur erfolgreich reklamiert werden kann, wenn er nach rel. kurzer zeit schon defekt ist.





> Bei der Herstellergarantie wird dir garantiert, dass das Gerät in dieser zeit (also 1Jahr) garantiert, dass nichts kaputt geht.


 stimmt auch nicht so ganz... es hängt immer davon ab, was genau in der garantie steht. meistens isses aber so, dass die "garantie" quasi wie eine GL funktioniert, nur dass es die vollen 2 oder auch mehr jahre gilt, ohne dass der kunde was beweisen muss.

wenn ein zB scharnier aber einfach durch nen sturz oder ständiges "ruppiges" benutzen so kaputtgegangen ist, wird es auch bei ner herstellergarantie schwer für den kunden, AUSSER die garantie umfasst explizit auch stürze usw. - bei so nem service is aber ein NBook dann idR ein gutes stück teurer als gleichgute mit "normaler" garantie.


ps: das alles gilt für JEDES produkt in D, egal ob klobürste oder privatjet


----------



## 1821984 (10. Februar 2009)

Falsch is meine Aussage auch nicht aber du bringst etwas mehr Detail zu Tage. Und da er direkt beim Hersteller kauft muss ihm halt der Hertseller die Garantie geben und im Gewährleistungsfall muss auch der Hersteller haften.

Aber trotzdem danke für die verbesserung, nicht das ich noch was falsches schreibe

Garantiebedingungen liegen da ja überall bei und die sollte man sich natürlich durchlesen!!!


----------



## FatalMistake (10. Februar 2009)

na gut leute is schon gut...xD

andere Frage:
lässt sich die 9500gs dann überhaupt übertakten?! 
bei nem freund mit der hd3450 is im ccc nix gegangen...gehts bei nvidia wenigstens mit dem RivaTuner oder AtiTool oÄ ??!

mfg


----------



## 1821984 (10. Februar 2009)

Oc würd ich lassen. Die Temps unter last gehen schon an die 80 Grad ran und ausserdem ist dann die Garantie hin.

Aber es müste gehen mit dem Rivatuner.


----------



## FatalMistake (10. Februar 2009)

wäre ja nur mal zum ausprobieren. wenns sein muss im Garten. 
Gibts da denn auch nen Lüfter oder? Also muss es eine Lüftersteuerung auch geben..die auf 100 aufdrehen dann geht schon.....
ne das wäre echt nur mal dann zum Vergleichen...9500gs vs. HD3650 (dell).

mfg


----------



## 1821984 (10. Februar 2009)

die lüftersteuerung ist immer zu 100% an. Die kann man nicht mehr hochdrehen.


----------



## FatalMistake (10. Februar 2009)

wtf?
wie laut is das Ding denn dann??!


----------



## 1821984 (10. Februar 2009)

Da ja alles kleiner gebaut ist wie beim Desktop ist natürlich auch der Lüfter kleiner oder ist gar nur ne Passiv kühlung.


----------



## FatalMistake (10. Februar 2009)

ja ne is klar...
aber wie laut werden die Dinger sein??!


----------



## 1821984 (10. Februar 2009)

Im normal fall wirst du den Schleptop nur hören wenn du daddelst oder ähnliches. Ich denke schon das Dell nicht die lautesten Teile verbaut.


----------



## Unbenannt123 (12. Februar 2009)

Für 799€ sollte das hier der beste 17"ler sein:
One Notebook E3344 by: One - ONE Shop

Bei Notebooks steigern aber die wenigen 1.6" den Preis ungemein. Wenn es also auch ein 15.4"ler sein kann, bekommst du für den gleichen Preis das hier:
One Notebook C6668 by: One - ONE Shop

cYa

Kobra-07


----------



## FatalMistake (12. Februar 2009)

naja der 17"er is jetzt abgehakt. da kommt ein dell hoffentlich nächste woche.

und für mich einen 15,4 bzw. 16 Zöller hab ich mir auch schon rausgesucht:
MSI Technology GmbH - innovation with style
kostet nur 630 euro, und is, so hoff ich mal, auch in 2 Jahren noch zu gebrauchen, für Spiele in niedriger auflösung und qualität.

mfg


----------



## 1821984 (12. Februar 2009)

Was hälst du hier von? Hab ich gard entdeckt und liegt im Budget

Nexoc Odin E805II mit QX9650 und SLI !


Lass dich vom Namen nicht beeindrucken, einfach anklicken.


----------



## FatalMistake (12. Februar 2009)

bist du irre??! 4000 euro!???!?!!!??!?!


----------



## 1821984 (12. Februar 2009)

Aber leistung hatta. Hab auch grad gedacht ich seh nicht richtig. Akkulaufzeit is mit ner ganzen Stunde angegeben und wenn man daddelt nur 15 min. oder wie. Aber es muss leute geben, die kaufen sich sowas wirklich. Überleg mal was man sich da fürn Desktop zusammenbauen kann.


----------



## FatalMistake (12. Februar 2009)

ders ja urfett...und hässlich.

ja für 4k...boa.da ging schon was rein...

aber so ein vieh brauch ich dann echt net im Rucksack...Ein T3400 und ne gefocre 9500gs werden für mindestens 2 Jahre reichen oder?


----------



## 1821984 (12. Februar 2009)

nich schön aber selten die fette sau die )

Dein rechner wird schon langen. Meinen hab ich jetzt knapp übern Jahr und Crysis und Stalker CS läuft. Zwar nur auf mittel aber es läuft. CoD4 oder so kannst du 100% zocken. Du must halt manchmal etwas bei der Grafik anpassen aber laufen wird das alles.
C&C3 geht sehr gut. Viel schlimmer find ich, dass man nicht alle alten sachen zocken kann wegen Vista!!!


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (12. Februar 2009)

Mittlerweile isses schon für 620€ zu haben (600+20€ Versand) 

oder die Version mit stärkerem Prozessor, mehr Ram und größerer Festplatte gibts für 670€, denke der Aufpreis lohnt sich nicht, aber ich wollts nochmal in den Raum schmeißen.


----------



## FatalMistake (12. Februar 2009)

danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## FatalMistake (24. Februar 2009)

DER DELL IS DA!!!!
gestern abend um 18:15 läutet der Bote von UPS und drückt mir ne riesen schachtel in die hand.
Bilder folgen!
mfg


----------



## 1821984 (24. Februar 2009)

Dann mal zu. Ging ja doch schneller oder. Vier Wochen waren das nicht.


----------



## FatalMistake (24. Februar 2009)

ne vier wochen warn des net.^^ das is immer eine pauschaul angabe,da ja dann auch noch die verzögerung durch die überweisung usw. dabei sind.^^

mfg


----------



## 1821984 (24. Februar 2009)

Naja die Post hat ja hier auch nicht gestreikt


----------



## FatalMistake (3. März 2009)

hier mal ein paar bilder....is echt ein bisschen spät^^ tut mir leid.

leistung hat er beinahe null... also cod4 hab ich kurz probiert... musste auf 800x600 runtergehn und alle details weg, damits lief...
und auch die CPU scheint nicht viel mitzumachen...der start dauert schon urlange...
aber für meinen dad wirds reichen 

Ansonsten ein sauberes Gerät, sauber verarbeitet, poliert und blinztblank.
Nur die Akkulaufzeit gefällt mir nicht ganz so. im energiesparmodus läuft er vlt. 1 stunde, wenn man was darauf arbeitet. zumindest in meinem fall war das so, wie ich das NW eingerichtet habe.
und cad04 läuft auch!^^

mfg
Michael


----------

